# Live Plants and Dropsy



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

This may be a crazy question, but I'm curious to know. Do live plants (even moss) spread diseases? Like, if a betta passes away from an illness, and the tank is live planted, can moving those plants to a different tank infect the new tank with the contagious disease? I ask because, unfortunately and very sadly, one of my bettas has Dropsy and he has a moss ball and wisteria in his tank, and I'd hate to have these plants infect a potential new betta after the inevitable arrives and I need to deep clean his tank  UGH WHY IS DROPSY EVEN A THING


----------



## Mothercrow (Sep 4, 2016)

This is a difficult question to answer. Plants can carry parasites like ich from tank to tank, so I would think that bacteria or fungus can hitch a ride as well. I looked on a planted tank forum, and for similar questions, they recommended that plants should be quarantined in these situations before introducing to a new tank.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

